# Can't edit rc.conf in Freebsd qcow2 using virt-edit



## teekwan (May 18, 2020)

Hi,
I'd like to use virt-edit to edit rc.conf before running the FreeBSD 11.3 official provided qcow2 image from https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/VM-IMAGES/11.3-RELEASE/amd64/Latest/
I tried like this:

```
# virt-edit FreeBSD-11.3-RELEASE-amd64.qcow2  /etc/rc.conf
virt-edit: no operating system was found on this disk

If using guestfish '-i' option, remove this option and instead
use the commands 'run' followed by 'list-filesystems'.
You can then mount filesystems you want by hand using the
'mount' or 'mount-ro' command.

If using guestmount '-i', remove this option and choose the
filesystem(s) you want to see by manually adding '-m' option(s).
Use 'virt-filesystems' to see what filesystems are available.

If using other virt tools, this disk image won't work
with these tools.  Use the guestfish equivalent commands
(see the virt tool manual page).
```

It seems like an issue with FreeBSD's UFS and I was googling all around trying to make it work but no luck 
Hope someone here tried it already and has a way forward.

For what it's worth - I use a RHEL 7.4 host and KVM.

Thanks in advance 
Kind regards,
Darko


----------



## teekwan (May 19, 2020)

I think I found the answer I was looking for, so I'll leave some info here for whom it may concern.
Haven't gotten around testing it yet, but I hope it saves the day 
I'll post here when I do, mainly cause it's an old post from 2012 and back then r/w to UFS was experimental - I'd expect it's stable by now.

In short - *kmod-ufs *module is needed for RHEL to handle UFS.

Source:
http://linux-bsd-sharing.blogspot.com/2012/05/howto-mount-ufs-partition-on-centos-sl.html

Installing ElRepo for various RHELs/CentOS:
http://elrepo.org/tiki/tiki-index.php

Regards
Darko


----------

